
Who are the enemies of the Internet? - Sami_Lehtinen
http://www.inp-software.com/blog/sveta/who-are-enemies-internet
======
ds9
The grammar does not inspire confidence. And the near-immediate mention of
employees being restricted to work activities by employers, before moving on
to actual censorship of civil society, doesn't help with taking the page
seriously.

If we were going to really list enemies of internet freedom, the list must
include practically all governments - almost all practice some surveillance
and most suppress at least a few categories of communications (nods to
DoctorZeus on this page).

Corporate power is another major enemy. In any country where the law doesn't
protect internet neutrality, pretty soon citizens will be limited to a
shrinking set of sites unless they pay extra to remove artificial blockages.

------
DoctorZeus
Those who censor are not the only enemies of the internet. When being
monitored by an unaccountable organization capable of all manner of violence,
a threat is implied and speech is hindered.

Furthermore, why remove speech when you can just make sure no one ever finds
it? Increasingly, most people only access content on the internet via a
handful of giant corporations (google, facebook, etc). It is their algorithms
that determine what speech we come across. These could easily be leveraged to
shape public discourse.

~~~
rhizome
I can only subscribe to a definition of "enemy of the Internet" if it includes
the Huffington Post and Zedo.

~~~
AsymetricCom
Too bad nobody cares what you think.

~~~
rhizome
Zing!

------
angersock
Depending on the day, everyone in the HTML5 and HTTP working groups. :)

~~~
acheron
Don't forget ICANN!

------
lowglow
> Internet is supposed to be a place of freedom, a place beyond borders, where
> anyone can exchange ideas and information

That's the dream. If that's the dream then why not start building a better
internet?

Corollary: [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AG0Kw-
kD0q8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AG0Kw-kD0q8)

------
AsymetricCom
The telecoms

~~~
tptacek
So... the Internet is the enemy of the Internet. Got it.

~~~
AsymetricCom
I'm sure working in security you can comprehend the difference between telecom
companies and internet infrastructure. I'm sure you'd prefer if your customers
don't make that distinction.

~~~
tptacek
I read this comment 3 times and now I give up; I have no idea what you are
trying to say.

~~~
AsymetricCom
TCP/IP and telecom cos who own racks of networking equipment are two different
things. These kind of distinctions are important.

